# Have any of yall ever heard of this bloodline?



## Max's daddy (Jun 15, 2007)

im thinking about buying a female pup i asked the owner what the dam and sire bloodlines were and she told me chaingang this is the first time i hear about this type of bloodline if yall could give me some info on it it would greatly be appreciated thank u


----------

